# MI State Parks Rec 101/202 Programs this Saturday!!



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Michigan State Parks is hosting an introduction to GeoCaching event this Saturday at Tippy Dam Recreation Area in Brethren, MI. 

The Rec 101 Class will be held at 12noon and immediately following will be the Rec 202 Class. 

GPS units will be available for participants or you may bring your own. 

Spots are limited so please call Tippy Dam Recreation Area to reserve a spot for you and your family.

(231) 848-4880


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

do you have the gps coordinates for this event?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

It'll be located here:

44.260154,-85.941542

Locations for the cache's will be available upon arrival.

The 101 course is very basic...targeted more towards those with no experience. The 202 course is the continuation and geared towards those with some experience.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10365_36576_48489-279429--,00.html
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10365_36576_48489-279430--,00.html


----------

